# Mplayer Englisch machen

## Haubentaucher

Hallo,

ich habe meine Lokalisierung systemweit auf Deutsch stehen, was ich vom Prinzip auch will. Nur mplayer würde ich lieber wieder Englisch sprechen lassen. Wie kann ich das einstellen?

mfG 

Haubentaucher

----------

## manuels

Was meinst du, die Konsolenausgabe?

Probier mal "LC_ALL=C mplayer ..."

----------

## Haubentaucher

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Was meinst du, die Konsolenausgabe?

 

Ja

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Probier mal "LC_ALL=C mplayer ..."

 

Soll ich das jetzt genauso abtippen? Momentan steht die LC_ALL auf de_DE.UTF8. Am besten wäre es, die LC_ALL temporär für mplayer zu ändern.

----------

## manuels

Ja, wenn du

```
LC_ALL=C mplayer /path/to/video.mpg
```

eingibst, ist deine Localization nur temporär geändert.

----------

## Haubentaucher

Ach so war das gemeint. Leider funktioniert das nicht. Die Ausgaben bleiben Deutsch.

----------

## Christian99

Ich hätte gesagt 

```
LANG="" mplayer
```

, aber das funktioniert auch nicht, bei gcc zum beispiel funktioniert das so.

was mir aufgefallen ist: gcc unterstützt nls, mplayer linguas. Sieht so als ob LANG und LC_ALL nur bei nls funktioniert.

Würde mich auch interessieren, wie man LINGUAS temporär ändern kann.

----------

## Knieper

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Würde mich auch interessieren, wie man LINGUAS temporär ändern kann.

 

Keine Ahnung, wie das temporär geht, aber Du kannst über package.use -linguas-de für mplayer rausnehmen. Zumindest ging das früher, weil LINGUAS da nur zu USE-Flags expandierte...

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich denke das ein temporäres umschalten via LANG= oder der LC Variable bei mplayer so nicht möglich ist, da die LINGUAS Variable scheinbar fix eingebaut wird...

Siehe zb im 

```
$ grep  LINGUAS  /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110302.ebuild 

        # set LINGUAS

        [[ -n $LINGUAS ]] && LINGUAS="${LINGUAS/da/dk}"

                # select available languages from $LINGUAS

                LINGUAS=${LINGUAS/zh/zh_CN}

                local ALLOWED_LINGUAS="cs de en es fr hu it pl ru zh_CN"

                for i in ${LINGUAS} ; do

                        hasq ${i} ${ALLOWED_LINGUAS} && BUILT_DOCS+=" ${i}"
```

Ich denke ein bauen via 

```
# LINGUAS=en emerge mplayer
```

 sollte dann auch einen "nur" englischen mplayer bauen.

----------

## manuels

Hab gerade in den mplayer-Sources im SVN nachgeschaut.

Das sieht echt so aus, als würde eine Sprache beim Kompilieren ausgewählt und fest einkompiliert - das ist ja ekelig!

----------

## Knieper

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Das sieht echt so aus, als würde eine Sprache beim Kompilieren ausgewählt und fest einkompiliert - das ist ja ekelig!

 

Das ist nur eklig, wenn man einen Rechner hat auf dem mehrere Personen mit verschiedenen Vorlieben arbeiten. Auf dem Desktop kann man den ganzen nls-Bloat getrost wegwerfen.

----------

## Christian99

 *http://www.mplayer2.org/comparison.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Support for gettext-based translations
> 
> The message translation support in MPlayer was basically useless for binary Linux distributions, as the message language was hardcoded at compile time and supporting several languages would have required a separate program binary for every one. Runtime-switchable translations with gettext are now supported.

 

Funktioniert bisher ohne probleme, dvb, videos auch mit smplayer-gui keine probleme

----------

## Josef.95

Ich vermute Haubentaucher (der Threadersteller) ist abgetaucht... ;)

Die eigentliche Frage zur mplayer Lokalisierung sollte doch eigentlich gelöst sein, oder?

----------

## Haubentaucher

Ich bin nicht abgetaucht   :Wink: , habe allerdings auch nicht wirklich was zu sagen gewusst. Fest einkompilieren wollte ich das nicht, und den Beitrag von Christion99 habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, da mein Kernel rumgespinnt hat (sollte inzwischen aber behoben sein).

----------

## Josef.95

Ah.. Ok

Dir wird aber beim mplayer gar nichts anderes übrig bleiben als es fest mit einzubauen. Aktuell hast du ja auch die deutsche Lokalisierung fest drin...

Wie schon vorgeschlagen baue ihn mit 

```
# LINGUAS=en emerge mplayer
```

 Dann hast du ihn englisch.

Wenn du die LINGUAS für mplayer dauerhaft so setzen möchtest dann kannst du sie in einer Datei unter

/etc/portage/env/media-video/mplayer

mit 

```
LINGUAS="en"
```

 setzen, dann wird dein mplayer immer mit LINGUAS="en" gebaut.

----------

## Haubentaucher

Danke für den Ratschlag, aber das Problem liegt woanders. Ich bin dabei ein Skript zu erstellen, dass sowohl auf Gentoo und auch einem Kubuntu laufen soll, und das Mplayer verwendet. Der Kubuntu-Mplayer ist Englisch und da habe ich gedacht, vielleicht kann man ihn temporär in dem Skript auf Englisch umstellen. Da das anscheinend nicht geht, muss ich das Skript entsprechend anpassen (mplayer-Ausgaben halt auch auf Deutsch durchsuchen lassen).

Die deutschen Ausgaben beim normalen Benutzen finde ich durchaus angenehm, sodass ich eigentlich nicht mit einer anderen Lokalisierung kompilieren möchte.

----------

